# Any opinions (good or bad) about Sea Fox?



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

Thinking about a 21 Walkaround with twin mercurys.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Sea fox*

No resale value and wrong motors the new hulls are rock solid but for years they were crap and the reputation still follows them anything built after 05 should be solid but don't buy it if you ever plan to trade it in


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a seafox 237 with twin 90's. I enjoy the boat. It is a great boat for the money.dont let some one rip you. They need to sell it... You don't have to have a boat. But if he is reasonable, show just a little bit of interest. Remember, there are two of the greatest days in the world of boat ownership....... The day you buy the boat.... And the day you finally sell the boat. Offer something rediculous for starts..... 
Not sure what your budget is, but a twenty one... You will one day want a bigger boat. In the one year I have owned my boat, I never thought I would ever go 10 miles off shore.... Now I'm waiting for the right 2 days so I can run to the deep water floaters 60 and 70 miles out. My nuts have gotten huge now and I want an even bigger boat now... 
But the boat you talk of would be a great starter ocean boat. That's what mine is. A great starter ocean boat. I got in good enough on my boat that I could sell it for more than I paid. Easily. So don't get ripped.... You will one day want a bigger boat.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know allot about Sea Fox, but I have a Seap Pro, and although some bash the boat as a cheap entry boat it does what I want, it is solid, does it have great resale ??? Probably not but I didn't but it to resale. As mentioned above I got it cheap enough to where I can deffinetly get my money back out of it.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I owned a 21cc '04. The gunnels are a little soft for my liking. They could have done the wiring a little better. Other than that, I loved the boat.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

If its in good shape and no issues, you can get it for a good price and have fun on it, go for it. We all can't afford a hatters with a contender on the foredeck.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 2012 Seafox 220 Bayfox and love it. It's not a pathfinder or yellowfin but at roughly half the price you cant beat the deal. Do some research about the bad model years, believe they were mid 2000s, when quality was poor. Good luck!


----------

